# Golden Boy 2



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

> This year's 19th issue of Shueisha's Business Jump magazine has announced on Wednesday that Tatsuya Egawa is reviving his Golden Boy comedy manga after 13 years in a new series that launches on September 15. In Golden Boy 2 ~ Sasurai no O-Benkyō Yarō: Geinō-kai Ōabare-hen, the wandering protagonist Kintarō Oe now takes on the entertainment world for his next job(s).




Probably best case of prepare your body all year.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2010)

The start of the series was a lot of fun, then it got kind of weird. I never did finish the first series as a result. Still, I enjoyed the humor and Kintaro was a fun lead. As a result I'm hoping to a return to the less messed up things in life.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2010)

AnimeA has it to read online. I think mangafox might have taken down Golden Boy if they had it. Anyway, link to Golden Boy on AnimeA here. They have up to volume eight out of the ten that exist.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 1, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaat?!

I'm so pumped up for this. Goldenboy was one of my earlier ventures into the expanded world of manga, and I enjoyed every last bit of fanservice and hilarity.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 1, 2010)

its back already I could have sworn Egawa said 20 years hmmmm


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## 8 (Sep 1, 2010)

when ever i think of golden boy, the first thing that come into my mind is that chick with her "golden water". that part really freaked me out. the first time such an incident happened i was like.. "what did just happen?  i probably misunderstood.  "

funny manga though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol manga is hilarious. Too bad it's basically hentai after vol2. The anime is the best comedy ever. Anyway, definitely checking this out once it comes out.


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 1, 2010)

yes! one of my all time favorites!!! will they turn it into anime?


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 1, 2010)

8 said:


> when ever i think of golden boy, the first thing that come into my mind is that chick with her "golden water". that part really freaked me out. the first time such an incident happened i was like.. "what did just happen?  i probably misunderstood.  "
> 
> funny manga though.



lol I remember in one of his jobs he had to clean a girl's ass after pooping, and then he'd hug the toilet.


----------



## Orthio (Sep 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol manga is hilarious. Too bad it's basically hentai after vol2. The anime is the best comedy ever. Anyway, definitely checking this out once it comes out.



Siding with this guy, first volume was hilarious 

Guess I'll give it another chance


----------



## the_ilest (Oct 16, 2010)

is the new volume out already.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2011)

Chapter WHEN?

Over here


----------



## Danchou (Feb 23, 2011)

The Golden Boy anime is pretty classic.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 30, 2011)

It seems that everyone forgot about this manga.


----------



## Faust7 (Nov 16, 2011)

It feels weird when people write about GB "porn" or "comedy"....
Hope guys from Kidan no aku 'll finish last 2 volumes quickly and maybe start this one


----------



## Akatora (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrVMadD60K0[/YOUTUBE]


A brilliant amv


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEES.

More toilet seat lovin'


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2012)

when?               t_t


----------

